# Last Night's CS Ribs and a Fatty



## LarryWolfe (Apr 3, 2006)

I picked up some country style ribs from the store and a bottle of Ken's Honey Teriyaki Marinade/Sauce.  I marinated them for a couple hours and grill indirect for about 2 hours and then finished direct.  I also did my first fatty, rubbed with Finney Rub. I wasn't crazy about the fatty last night, but I still thought it was okay.  I ate some at lunch today and liked it much mo betta.  The co-workers enjoyed it as well and asked if I sell them!  I do now!  I told them $7 a piece and they said they'd take two each.  So that's a pretty good review for my first fatty!

Here's some *Pic's*


----------



## Finney (Apr 3, 2006)

How'd you like the CS ribs?

That rub was ony for you... Are your co-workers okay?  Alive?    



Just asking... not for any reason. :^o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 3, 2006)

Well that looked good Larry. How did the ribs turn out? Every time I do the country ribs thay come out tough. But a do like a fattie!  I did one yesterday and I rubbed it down with just some brown sugar. It was great.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 3, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> How'd you like the CS ribs?
> 
> That rub was ony for you... Are your co-workers okay?  Alive?
> 
> Just asking... not for any reason. :^o



LOL!  We're all still alive!



			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Well that looked good Larry. How did the ribs turn out? Every time I do the country ribs thay come out tough. But a do like a fattie!  I did one yesterday and I rubbed it down with just some brown sugar. It was great.



The CS Ribs were super! Very tender and the Teriyaki Sauce went great with them.  I melted the fat, meat and marinade together.


----------



## john pen (Apr 4, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> that looks good, especially those country style ribs.
> 
> i'm with you about fatties.  they're good, just not anything to write home about.  the last couple times i've made them i've taken sweet italian sausage links and taken them out of the castings.  the i flattened them out and layered mozz cheese and prochiutto before rolling them up.  much better.  i'll try to get some pics next time i cook them up.



Brian, did you roll it like a jellyroll or was the prochiutto and cheese just in the middle like a stuffing ?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 4, 2006)

Dauuum. That looks great ! =P~


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 4, 2006)

I've seen fatties wrapped in bacon before. Anyone try that?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 4, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I've seen fatties wrapped in bacon before. Anyone try that?



It's been tried, but everyone who did it had a heart attack before they could post pictures.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 4, 2006)

Fatties always seem to taste better the next day :!: 
Larry, what kind of sausage did you use?
I think Bob Evans maple tastes the best :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Fatties always seem to taste better the next day :!:
> Larry, what kind of sausage did you use?
> I think Bob Evans maple tastes the best :!:



I think it was Bob Evans Original.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 4, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try the Maple, before i foil it I even squirt more syrup on it =P~


----------



## john pen (Apr 4, 2006)

Are we using breakfast sausage only in the fatty's ? I was going to try one this weekend with my fav. itialian sausage and Brians idea with the prochiutto and cheese..


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You foil that thing?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 4, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Are we using breakfast sausage only in the fatty's ? I was going to try one this weekend with my fav. itialian sausage and Brians idea with the prochiutto and cheese..



I picked up some sweet italian sausage to try Brians method this weekend. It sounds way to good. BTW, yeah the fatties do taste better the next day or 3 after you cook them. I had the last of mine tonight as I cooked dinner.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You foil that thing?[/quote:2o0ld6xb]
For the last hour, try it ,it comes out alot juicier :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 5, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the last hour, try it ,it comes out alot juicier :!:[/quote:31uri400]

What temp. did you cook it too? I pull mine off at 180* and it's plenty juciey


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the last hour, try it ,it comes out alot juicier :!:[/quote:15tx6cof]

What temp. did you cook it too? I pull mine off at 180* and it's plenty juciey[/quote:15tx6cof]

Same here, it just seemed to dry the first time I tried it :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 5, 2006)

I pulled mine at 160* and it was just fine.


----------

